Ask HN: What tool do you use to track investments? - allard
======
Lmpak95
I can recommend "Portfolio Performance" [https://www.portfolio-
performance.info/portfolio/](https://www.portfolio-
performance.info/portfolio/)
[https://github.com/buchen/portfolio](https://github.com/buchen/portfolio)

------
freediver
Personal capital app has almost all the needed features, and would be perfect
if not for their broken business model where they constantly try to upsell you
on managing your money.

~~~
beatgammit
I've heard that if you listen to their pitch once, they'll stop bothering you.
I think I also saw a setting on their page about opting out of that.

Personal capital is quite good, and my only real complaint is that it keeps
asking me to type in a code from my phone.

------
rocketpastsix
My investments are in two places: Betterment and Vanguard. So I either use
Personal Capital to aggregate them all, or just check individually. Since all
my investments are long term and index funds, I don't check often.

------
kp98
I use a custom email service I made with interactive brokers, investing.com
charting, and Interactive brokers account management

------
jryan49
Google Sheets, =googlefinance() function

~~~
0x54MUR41
I have same approach.

